# PARRAMATTA RIVER (FIVE DOCK ) 26/02/07



## devo (Sep 12, 2006)

If weather permits , I will be leaving Five Dock Bay ( off Lyons Road into Bayswater St onto the Esplanade) at 9.30 on Mondayt 26th feb. I know alot of the AKFF team are down at Barlings for the week-end but if you need a Monday morning kayak fix I will see you there. If you need to double check the location please send me a PM.
cheers
Devo


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Will be dropping off kids 0900 ...... won't make 0930 but will be close.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Good luck devo - won't be able to make it this time but hope to join you sometime.


----------



## devo (Sep 12, 2006)

Gday Kraley ,

We pulled the pin at the last minute as looked like it was going to be a wet ,windy miserable day on the water ( geez im getting soft)...instead I spent the morning attaching my tripple mount scotty rod holder and the AKFF stickers that " fish n dive " was good enough to give me the other day. If you are keen im going to try again Wednesyday morning - same time 9.30 departure as have to drop kids of at school first.
Cheers
Devo


----------

